# mud leeches



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Was curious if anyone has any good tips on how and where to catch mud leeches?


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

diehardbucfan2013 said:


> Was curious if anyone has any good tips on how and where to catch mud leeches?


What is a mud leech. Never heard of it


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

It is a land leech of sorts. They get a decent bit bigger than those of the water variety. And they are a good bit tougher as well. They're found in many places in Ohio. There's a good bit I don't know about them as I have never found them myself. Only ever got them from bait shops. But catfish love them.


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Walk a ditch along a road at night with a flashlight just like you would picking up earthworms. They come out in the ditches at night. Obviously you need the water to be cleared up but you should find plenty this way. That's how we got all of ours.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Does it matter what kind of ditch? Whether it be along the road or through the middle of a field?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Never found them, but I have bought a few bags from the bait shop. Those things were huge. Good bait. Good luck finding them.


----------

